# Worst joke ever?



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2009)

*The Mexican Firefighter*

Q. What did the Mexican firefighter name his two sons? 

A. Hose A and Hose B


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 11, 2009)

Definitely a groaner...


----------



## Jackie (Sep 11, 2009)

oh dear


----------



## white page (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't even understand it .


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 11, 2009)

It's a play on words WP - Jos? (the "J" being pronounced as an 'h' in spanish).  So hose A, Hose B


----------



## white page (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay now I get it Dr Baxter, has reached chapter two in his Spanish course


----------



## Banned (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow.  Ok that was actually funny.


----------



## Andy (Sep 11, 2009)

Turtle-your back! Were you missing? lol  I haven't seen you around so if you really didn't go anywhere then...well "Hi".  If you did then welcome back it's good to see you. 

*We need a smiley with a hamster on a wheel on the head of a smiley. Called STP.


----------



## NicNak (Sep 11, 2009)

[sign]  -50/100 [/sign]

Not quite the worse joke ever..., you must try a bit harder next time


----------



## binqs (Sep 11, 2009)

is there a hotline for this kind of torture?  something like "1-ther-atwist?"


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Sep 11, 2009)

ugh....
I can't decide if I'm laughing because it's funny or really pathetic... haha


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2009)

:lol:  That was my reaction as well.


----------

